# Anything you can put in the pig yard to make it less smelly?



## Jea (Mar 21, 2021)

The snow just melted here and the pig yard is very muddy, so its not easy to move the manure because its all a big mess.
Anything that you can treat the ground with the reduce the smell?


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 21, 2021)

Sadly...No!!!! ive tried.


----------



## Alasgun (Mar 21, 2021)

Ive mentioned lacto bacillus serum on here before and never gotten any takers. It’s easy enough to make and use, do a google search and give it a try.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

Garden lime, also called dolomite lime could help.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Garden lime, also called dolomite lime could help.


I wondered about that.  Worked for my dogs, never had livestock bigger than rabbits and quail.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

Just make sure it’s dolomite. Builders lime will burn skin and feet.


----------



## Kimi BK (Mar 24, 2021)

What about Bokashi? We use it in our outhouse and chicken pen. It has probiotics that changes the general smell to mildly sweet/sour like a subtle yogurt smell. Expensive to buy, but easy to make. I make it with free sawdust (more like tiny woodchips, not dusty) from our local sawmill.


----------



## Jea (Mar 27, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> Ive mentioned lacto bacillus serum on here before and never gotten any takers. It’s easy enough to make and use, do a google search and give it a try.


thanks for the tip. we're making some of this today and we'll see how it works. looks easy to make.


----------



## Alasgun (Mar 27, 2021)

Like the bokashi, it is a probiotic etc. 
having read an article, you see it’s many uses; give it a try on anything you grow as well, plants like it too!😊


----------

